# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  اقرأ القرآن الكريم من حاسبك وكأنه فى يدك مع Quran 3D

## mohamed73

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اقرأ القرآن الكريم من حاسبك وكأنه فى يدك مع Quran 3D    InFo  تحميل مصحف القران الكريم  ثلاثى الابعاد Quran 3D مجانا حيث يتميز هذا المصحف بانك من الممكن تحريك  المصحف بالماوس الى اى اتجاه تريده كما ان البرنامج يمكنك من تقليب الصفحات  فى المصحف بكل سهوله وايضا تستطيع ان تقرا المصحف من اى اتجاه تريده كما  انك تستطيع مع Quran 3D ان تكبر المصحف او تصغره ويوجد بالمصحف عده اشكال  وانواع للخطوط وعده قراءات ويوجد ميزه رائعه جدا وهى انك تستطيع تقليب  الصفحات بسرعه عن طريق مؤشر بالجنب اليمين ويوجد فهرس حتى تنتقل بين السور  بكل سهولة ويسر كما انه يوجد العديد والعديد من المزايا لا استطيع سردها فى  الموضوع فاحرص على اقتناء هذا المصحف فهو نادر الوجود واحرص ايضا على نشره  والعمل على افاده الناس .  
Screen *   * * *  أولا لتحميل شجرة الانبياء والمرسلين وشجرة آل بيت رسول الله لتتعرف على النسب الكريم  JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال  شجرة الأنبياء والمرسلين 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  شجرة آل بيت رسول الله
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -- -- -- --  هاااااااام جدا يجب تحميل شرح البرنامج حتى تستطيع التعامل معه JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  تحميل البرنامج JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## محمد السيد

جزاك الله كل خير اخى محمد
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك مثبت للاهميه

----------


## mossab

بارك الله وشكرا

----------

